# Alternative to KeepCups



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Is there anything on the market better than the KeepCup? I find them practically useless for coffee (or anything else really), they retain smells and alter taste, after washing its like drinking detergent, no matter how much you rinse them. I've asked the manufacturer how to get rid of the smell retention and they said rinse / fill with coffee, so that it smells of coffee. Great advice.

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

dsc said:


> Is there anything on the market better than the KeepCup? I find them practically useless for coffee (or anything else really), they retain smells and alter taste, after washing its like drinking detergent, no matter how much you rinse them. I've asked the manufacturer how to get rid of the smell retention and they said rinse / fill with coffee, so that it smells of coffee. Great advice.
> 
> T.


Or use a glass one?

There are other brands https://jococups.com


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Isn't the top lid on the glass ones the same as on the plastic ones? That lid is as bad as the rest of the cup.

T.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Laura and I use the glass ones and have no issues. The plastic gets Oxiclean and Starsan treatment , like all my other coffee and beer related stuff.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

I use a glass one for my morning flat white as I drive to work, I find that running the plastic top under the hot tap (probably 75-80deg) whilst I'm making the shot of espresso (so for about 2-3 mins) neutralizes any odors that remain on the plastic, even if the cup has been sitting with off milk in it.

The glass cup help immensely, and the top is about as simple as they come and easy to clean. Every other cup I have used absorbs smells and has an overly complex lid which is impossible to fully clean.


----------



## Fevmeister (Oct 21, 2013)

i use an audi thermomug - https://merchandise.audi.co.uk/?page=shop&pid=11233

fits in my s3 cupholders perfectly

im a sucker for german engineering


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I'm using a Frank Green cup at the moment, really rate it. Leak proof so i can make a coffee in the house, chuck it in my bag, cycle to work and have a decent coffee there first thing. Very little taint. Only gripe is I got a white base and it's picked up a few marks, but they said to shove it in a dishwasher and it'll come up clean again.

https://frankgreen.com.au/shop/coffee-cups.html


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I have a few Keepcups. Glass and plastic. Obviously you have a better nose/palette than myself as I find that as long as I Puly Caf the plastics once a week, the plastics seem fine to me. Certainly no worse than any paper cup I have ever had. The Keepcup plastic is the same used with most papercups to make them waterproof (or is that coffeeproof?).


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

I've been looking at the Klean Kanteen insulated mug, not cheap but if their other products are anything to go by it will be ok.

http://www.kleankanteen.com/collections/cups-tumblers/products/insulated-steel-pint-cup-16oz?variant=860278955

I know it's a USA link but it's for info purposes.

Ian


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

There's a handful of suggestions here including another thread linked in post #3 by @jlarkin who also talks about Klean Kanteen.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I've been very happy with the Klean Kanteen. If you use the top without a drinking hole it keeps the drink hot for a long time like a thermos and seems to be pretty spill proof. I bought the optional drinking top and that still keeps it warm for a decent amount of time, that's been with black coffee and I haven't noticed much taint, seems to clean nice and easily. Good enough for me. I didn't get the mug though - looks interesting. I got the Klean Kanteen Vacuum Insulated Bottle 355ml (12oz)


----------



## DoubleShot (Apr 23, 2014)

Did you order direct from them in the States?


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

No, I ordered from http://www.heinnie.com/ and they sent it the same day.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Can't help with the alternatives but I will definitely echo the original post about the way the plastic ones retain smell/taste. Never experienced this with a plastic cup before and nothing I've tried will get the smells or tastes out.


----------



## Flibster (Aug 15, 2010)

The only use I have for the original plastic KeepCups are for holding the Kalita Wave filters in the correct shape.

The glass one is significantly better for drinking from, but I still don't use the lid.

If I need a travelmug, I go immediately for my lifeventure thermal mug. Although a lot of people don't like drinking from stainless steel, but it really doesn't bother me.


----------

